# Weight of 7 month female Spoo



## Stonegoat (Aug 24, 2011)

I have a 7 month old standard poodle that is 21 inches high at the shoulder and weighs about 38 lbs. Is this about right for 7 months?

Thanks!!!!


----------



## frankgrimes (Nov 28, 2011)

Ralph (male) will be 7 months old next week. He is 22" tall and weighs about 38 lbs. He's looks like a skinny little pipe cleaner, lol.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

That sounds average


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

My two are 8 months old, 24" tall, and 39 lbs. But their dad was reportedly a big boy...never got to see him myself though (darn!).


----------



## WestCoastSpoo (May 11, 2011)

That sounds right about average. I have an 8 month old male (so should be a little taller and a little heavier) and he's 23 inches and right around 40lbs.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Yeah, mine are manly girls


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Cayenne is about 22" and 34 pounds.


----------



## Kmom (Nov 18, 2011)

Kobe (male) is 6.5 months old - 24" and 38 lbs as of last week.


----------



## Mallhopper (Dec 16, 2011)

Bentley is part moose...he's 6 months old and weighs 52.5lbs.


----------



## canicats (Feb 5, 2012)

In Europe, we have not the same as you poodles, I can not help you.
My standard poodle ( 1 years) 58 centimeters and 18Kg...


----------

